# Steve Palmer's "A Seasonal Round"



## Stephen Palmer (Sep 21, 2012)

*A Seasonal Round*

_Autumnal Equinox 2012_

_A Seasonal Round_ is a brand new set of four albums, with each album depicting one of the seasons. This music was written and recorded between 2010 and 2012, with filming taking place from 2010 to 2011. The work begins with Autumn then goes through Winter, Spring and Summer. Autumn features a string orchestra (as used by me on the Welsh-inspired _Landscape_ solo album), with electric guitar and other instruments coming in and out of the music as it progresses. Winter is meditative and electronic, with an ambient vibe, while Spring features acoustic instruments, a delicate string orchestra section, and two songs sung as part of the work by Jill Carr, last heard by Mooch fans on the _"1966"_ album. Summer is more full-on than Spring, with the string orchestra to the fore, accompanied by synthesizers, guitars, and drums courtesy Erich Z. Schlagzeug; the music also features the voice of Shelagh Teahan.

Each album is split into two halves, but each also has a bonus track that makes further use of the musical motifs - Autumn Theme, Winter Ambience, Spring Song and Summer Jam.

Unlike all my previous releases, which have been on various record labels, this set will be individually made to order, with hand-printed card sleeves. Purchasers are asked to offer what they feel is appropriate for the music; so long as offers are above the cost price they will automatically be accepted. Cash, cheques and Paypal are all accepted. Please contact me by email, via FaceBook, forums, or via YouTube. A version of the work is also available with eight twenty minute films, ie four cds and four dvds.

Previews of Autumn Part 1, Winter Part 2, Spring Part 2 and Summer Part 1 are now on YouTube; these are the films that appear on the dvds - 

http://www.youtube.com/moochspacey

Cheers,

Steve…


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 21, 2012)

Actually really like the sound of Winter Pt 2 - congrats on putting together what must have been a huge project to work with!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Sep 21, 2012)

Very nice!  I like Winter, as well.  It _sounds_ wintery ... or at least what I imagine winter sounds like where they have real weather.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the positive comments. The albums are available to be made individually - you don't have to go for the whole set.

Have had two purchases so far, offering identical amounts! "What are the chances..."


----------

